# Images in blanks



## scjohnson243 (Sep 5, 2014)

Can someone point me to a tutorial, or library entry on placing a design in a blank? I'm not sure what to call it so I will show an example from one of my favorte suppliers!

https://www.exoticblanks.com/Blue-Ice-Dragon-06-10-Choose-Blank.html

Thanks....


----------



## Jim Smith (Sep 5, 2014)

This work is done by an extremely talented and patient scroll saw artist  He cuts the image out of the blank and then casts it in acrylic PR to fill in the image with the color of his choice.  If he only wants the image on one side of the blank, he slices it in two, cuts out the image and then glues the halves back together for the casting.  It takes time and talent but if you have the equipment and the patience, it can be done.

Jim Smith


----------



## Joey-Nieves (Sep 5, 2014)

I use That blank with my high end pens, and I most say that there is more than one technique in his casting.  Not only is the disiered scrolling is suspended in the blank, but there is coloring and the use of gold foil.  I would love to learn to use the gold foil in my casting.
I always include credit to Jeff Powell (Master scroller) in the card I hand out with my pens


----------



## scjohnson243 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks Jim - I cant imagine having the talent to do that on a scroll saw!!!

Thank you for the information - I still have this blank sitting my my blank drawer, scared to death to use it because I dont want to mess it up!

I read that on his description, but didn't know if other people are doing it in a different way... anyway - its impressive work!


----------



## Rlewisrlou666 (Nov 1, 2014)

Just a thought and to add to what has been asked but if you turned a clear epoxy/resin/acrylic blank, 

Could you add a printed image inside the blank before inserting the pen mechanism?

Ryan


----------



## KenV (Nov 1, 2014)

Rlewisrlou666 said:


> Just a thought and to add to what has been asked but if you turned a clear epoxy/resin/acrylic blank,
> 
> Could you add a printed image inside the blank before inserting the pen mechanism?
> 
> Ryan




Ryan -- there are several who put images on paper labels which are applied to the brass tubes and then cast in clear resin.   The images are generally ink jet in colors, fixed, and cast.  

That is probably easier than inserting and has the strength of the brass tube behind the image.  

You can do it that way, but it sounds like a "ship in a bottle" kind of work.


----------



## KenV (Nov 1, 2014)

Steven -- Jeff Powell wrote an article for a magazine about 4-6 years ago which detailed the processes he was using.   He also uses CNC techniques to prepare some of his blanks.  

Jeff has magazine articles available on his web site -  Google Master Scroller


----------



## Rlewisrlou666 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice Ken,


----------



## John hunter (Nov 12, 2014)

I have been developing techniques using the "ship in a bottle" mentioned by Ken in a previous post. I use adhesive photographic paper on which I print an image(s) via MS Publisher and then cast the decorated brass tube in clear resin. If I can work out how, I will post some of my creations on this site and then all I have to do is work out how to get back into this thread.

cheers

John


----------

